# UNBRIDGE MODEM?



## gabriela121047 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a ATT Motorola 2210-02-1002 and i tried the bridge mode to try to hook it up with my router. It didnt work, and i basically gave up. Now i just want to go back to PPP to modem (since i made it into Bridge Mode). My problem is that since the PPP is not on the modem or on the computer i cant access 192.168.1.254 on my web browser so i cant change ANYTHING. How do i access this page so i can change the PPP location to the modem?


----------



## gabriela121047 (Apr 22, 2012)

*SET UP WIRELESS CONNECTION. HAVE ATT DSL WANT TO CoNNEcT TO LINKSYS WRT120N*

So i recently bought a router its a LINKSYS WRT120N. I have a Motorola 2210 (silver edition). Ok i have beeen EVERYWHERE and i still cant conncet. I went to 

AT&T - Connecting a non-AT&T provided router to your AT&T Internet connection

and followed the directions STEP BY STEP. i bridged my modem, everything that needed to be done. But in the end, as i'm setting up my router with a PPPoE connection or whatever and i have entered my username and password it says my internet connection can not be detected! what am i doing wrong?! is there another way to make this work?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi gabriela,

There's no need to create another Thread with a similar issue, I have merged your other Thread here bec. of additional information. :grin:

It is very important to follow these troubleshooting guides. If you're having a difficulty following, please don't hesitate to ask on your next post.

First, make sure that all the network cables are plugged in to the proper ports.
Connect a patch network cable between the Modem output port and the Router’s WAN or Internet Port. Connect a patch network cable (also called an Ethernet cable ) from one of the router’s LAN or Ethernet Ports to each device that will use a wired connection. Keep an eye on the Modem and Router’s lights until they are stabilized. 
You may Power Cycle all the devices if needed.

It's best to reset the router to the factory default setting by following this guide. Please follow this Article from AT&T to setup your router.


----------



## gabriela121047 (Apr 22, 2012)

ok so i succesfully unbridged my modem (i did that by just pushing the reset button). Anyways so i'm trying to set up my router, using my laptop (that does have to do with anything? or do i have to use a desktop to set up my router?).

I have an Ethernet cable connecting my laptop to my Router, adn i have another Ethernet cable connecting my DSL modem to the router's Internet port.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may use any computer's in your network that is wired directly to the router to access the router's settings. The AT&T guide is helpful. Make sure to choose WPA2 to secure your network, you'll be very safe.


----------



## gabriela121047 (Apr 22, 2012)

ok i've have seen that article, and i've tried it thousands of times before coming here, i'm on the point of giving up. I followed those directions step by step and it still hasn't gone. what can i do, or is there just no hope?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Any computer's (wired or wireless) in your network able to access the internet after the reset?

Were you able to access your router's settings at all? Please check the WAN page of your Linksys router setting, see your able to see the LAN and Public IPs from this page.

Can you please post an *ipconfig /all *output for review while your computer is wired directly to the router?


----------

